

Ask HN: To try starting up again or? - iuhizoov

I've been pursuing my web startup dreams since i graduated but for the past one and a half years, i've attempted twice and both times i ended up shutting down the websites.<p>I still want to try starting up again one more time but i'm facing financial difficulties for i haven't been earning much for the past year and half.<p>Should i just go all out to try once again? Get a regular job? Freelance and work on my startup at the same time?<p>I don't know. Any suggestions?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why have you failed? Have you ever been part of a successful business in
action? Have you ever had to sell stuff? Have you ever had to deliver
something on time for someone else?

Have you ever dealt with "ordinary people" and their requirements on a web
site? Did you do extensive A/B testing?

Why did you shut down the other sites - were they a time sink? Why not keep
them ticking over? Did you get any money at all? Did you have any customers at
all?

These are questions you need to ask yourself. You've not given us enough
information to even advise you.

~~~
iuhizoov
This might sound insane but my first startup was actually the first time i
ever built something for people to use. I made mistakes like overloading the
site with tons of features, thinking they will attract users, adopted a build-
it-and-they-will-come mentality and holed up in my room coding day in day out,
doing nothing to reach out to users at all. And i knew nothing about a/b
testing at that point.

At that point, i shut it down due to gut feel, that i wasn't going to make it
with this.

The only money that i made was through advertisers for the site.

------
Mz
I would recommend you do whatever you have to do to deal with your financial
difficulties -- get a job or freelance or whatever pays the bills, and take a
little time to think about the start-up thing and maybe plan it/set it up a
little better the third time around. It seems to me just putting your house in
order would likely be a valuable learning experience that may well make you a
better entrepreneur the next time around.

Good luck with this.

